

Boston partners with Waze to improve traffic flow - dbkeohane
http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/02/13/boston-partners-with-googles-waze-app-to-improve-traffic-flow-in-the-city/

======
joekozPHL
Interesting collaboration between orgs, and great use of big data. I'm curious
to see if other municipalities follow this model.

